# Pocket Pet



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Sunday Morning Snuggles in my Jammies.


----------



## LouAnn (Jun 5, 2013)

Too cute! I love it.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

too cute...keetman


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is so adorable!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is tucked right in there.....


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*omg this is adorable!!! *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Seriously too cute! *


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Does she wiggle in their on her own each morning? Just too cute!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my goodness that is too precious! *


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha ohh that is just too cute!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, she's a total sweetheart!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Nawww that's so sweet! What a little cuddle bug


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Nuts4Birdies said:


> Does she wiggle in their on her own each morning? Just too cute!


No, not usually. I was having a rather lazy Sunday though, and didn't change out of my jammies until later afternoon. lol

She usually likes to tuck herself in the crook of my arm, or snuggle in my neck and hair while I veg out on the couch watching TV.
She found this spot on her own yesterday as she was wiggling herself down my shirt.

She likes small spots like this, I think it makes her feel safe and protected, and of course warm!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She looks so safe and warm and happy there!
And, I'm sure you loved it just as much as she did. *


----------



## Mila (Jan 20, 2014)

oh my gosh, so cute.


----------

